# Another mk4 spindles tt/r32 thread



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello everyone, I installed camber plates on my Gti but they didn't help,
I found some r32 control arms on eBay, seller says he has the spindles as well,
Question is this all I need to do the swap? 
I did search and there's like 12 threads about this but couldn't find the answer to this,
Thanks! Thank you!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

if you dont have an o2m youll need new 5 speed bearings pressed in. if you have a 02m you need spindles and control arms thats it then flipp your tierod ends to the other side. i love mine


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

I wrote this out for another user figured it would help.

Needed
TT/R32 Spindles
TT/R32 LCAs
2 - Mk4/TT wheel bearing kits

Recommended
2 - TT/R32 Ball Joints 8N0407365C
2 - Control Arm Front Bolt N90484004
2 - Control Arm Rear Bolt N10262202

Maintenance Parts
2 - Control Arm Bushing Front control arm, front position (Part number depends on the LCAs)
2 - Control Arm bushings Front control arm, rear position 8N0407181B
More info: http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a4/audi-tt-spindle.htm


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Very informative thread, well done.


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet write up!! Now you need to do one for the REAR DROP PLATES 

Awesome guys! I should be done by next weekend hopefully, Thanks a lot for all the info! 👍👍👍


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

Finally got all the stuff plus I found this bbk CAN'T WAIT TO INSTALL THIS TOMORROW!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Is that an engine lift kit I spy?


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes,


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Is that an engine lift kit I spy?


Yes!!


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

before







now,
Needs alignment, big brakes didn't fit the disc was rubbing on the spindle, this weekends I'm doing some shaving so they can fit, the swap was super easy!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Burth said:


> Yes!!


How much of a lift? Did you do a passenger side c-notch? I had to do one as soon as I did the engine lift (1" EuroImage Kit).


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

looks rad man! i need to put mine in this week. ya josh's old mk4 even with BOC needed both sides notched with his motor mount spacers, thats why ive been avoiding it haha.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Not to completely derail this thread, but why even worry about the motormount spacers when on air?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Not to completely derail this thread, but why even worry about the motormount spacers when on air?


If you want to roll low, and I mean really low.. The motor mount spacers are worth it 100% IMO


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If you want to roll low, and I mean really low.. The motor mount spacers are worth it 100% IMO


preciselyyyyy, that and a hybrid pan you could autocross at 0psi haha


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> How much of a lift? Did you do a passenger side c-notch? I had to do one as soon as I did the engine lift (1" EuroImage Kit).


They are 1" Euro image kit,
And yes c notch has been done,


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Not to completely derail this thread, but why even worry about the motormount spacers when on air?



Simple
26 psi front
10 psi rear


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

blue bags said:


> looks rad man! i need to put mine in this week. ya josh's old mk4 even with BOC needed both sides notched with his motor mount spacers, thats why ive been avoiding it haha.


Thanks man!
If need it I will notch the driver side as well,
I love the spindle swap, I can't wait to get the idf plates so it'll match with the front,


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Burth said:


> Simple
> 26 psi front
> 10 psi rear


I can hear my arches crying


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Not to completely derail this thread, but why even worry about the motormount spacers when on air?


Also if you run just a DS motor mount spacer with an O2J transmission it really helps to alleviate binding on your DS axle :thumbup:


----------

